

Virgin Plans iPad-Only Magazine for Entrepreneurs - petercooper
http://mashable.com/2010/07/15/virgin-ipad-magazine-maverick/

======
jackowayed
That's a really bad idea.

Sure, we (their market) are a tech-savvy bunch, and most of us do have iPhones
or Android phones, but I'd guess that a fairly small percentage of their
market have iPads (5%?), and most people aren't going to want to read a full
magazine on their phone. Plus, there's a lot less screen real-estate for ads
on a phone, and the UX gets considerably worse when wasting screen space on
ads.

It's a nice gimmick that'll get them some attention, but in the end, a
reasonable portion of their audience (1/3?) won't have a compatible device,
and most of the ones who do will just have phones, not iPads. I see lots of
advantages to it being _online_ only, but they really should also distribute
it as a PDF or website (HTML5 app? They could swing Webkit-only and get fancy
HTML5 interaction on all platforms including desktop.) as well.

------
naner
I like how the picture shows them only using a conservative 50% of the screen
for advertising...

------
jrockway
_the new, all-digital magazines that aren’t saddled with expensive print
versions_

I think they call that a "blog".

~~~
Alex3917
Completely different. The average iPad owner is worth way more to advertisers
than the average blog reader.

------
albahk
I have an ongoing issue with magazines for 'entrepreneurs' because of the
overuse of the word. I'm sure the magazine will be very well done, but will
top-10 lists of twitter clients really be catering to entrepreneurs, or will
it be catering to the mass market of average people that like the few hours of
enjoyment they get from buying this magazine and imagining themselves as a
successful entrepreneur.

A magazine for entrepreneurs is like a club for anarchists.

------
bosch
So what happens is I'm not a douche with an iPhone?

~~~
bosch
Haha wow, good to see people know what a joke is.

